# 65 Caddy



## EBorraga (Jul 18, 2010)

Had to show you all one last Hot Rod. This is my best friends 65 Caddy. I painted it solid black about 2 or 2 1/2 years ago and about 4 months ago he took it to a friend of my brother's to have some pinstriping done. He would never tell me what they were doing. We picked it up this afternoon, and man is it sweet. This is absolutely the biggest car I've ever drove. It's like a 747 on wheels.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Jul 18, 2010)

That's one fine car!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 18, 2010)

DAMN! That is one top notch paint job, you should make a matching rollerball to go with that!!


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm, gonna attempt to do my first decal pen sometime Monday. Will be a Jr. Gent with his car on it.


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Jul 18, 2010)

That is one bad *** ride.Did you do the flames too.The paint job looks awesome.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 18, 2010)

I didn't do the flames. Just the black paint. A friend of my brother's did the flames. I'm not a flame person, but that flame job is A-1 in my book.


----------



## scrollsawwoodart (Jul 18, 2010)

*Damn Sweet*

Man that looks awesome.

The pin striping is an excellent addition.  Great job on the car.

Jesse


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 18, 2010)

Schweeet ride!
That's a whole lot of car


----------



## dankc908 (Jul 18, 2010)

That is more than "some pinstriping"!  That is one fantastic car.  I remember, as a youngster, looking at the 'brand new' 1965 Caddys in September of '64.  They cost almost $5,000!  Only a god could afford that.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 18, 2010)

That is ONE beautiful cruiser. Man, just think of driving on Hwy 101 or Hwy 1 up the coast of California from Ventura to Carmel. It could not get any better.


----------



## CV Wood (Jul 18, 2010)

Great looking flames! Takes me back to the days of cursing Sunset Blvd. That was in the begging of the second half of the last century!


----------



## bitshird (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow that is an awesome land yacht, I like the older huge Caddys  that is an outrageous flame job, it must be fun to go crusin in a boat like that, (if you can afford the gas). great pics Ernie. My Daughter would soil her undies if she ever saw that car, she's a Caddy freak.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 18, 2010)

Ken, I'm trying to talk him into going to a big car show in Memphis. It's in September. I'll let you know if he decides to. Would have to swing by and say hey. He's the V.P. of Churchill Downs and isn't sure if he can get off work for 4 days. I of course offered to take it myself:biggrin:!!

As for gas mileage, it gets like 2 gallons per mile, lol. Actually gets around 10-12 mpg. It's got a 326 in it, with a 2 barrel, but you'd never know it.


----------



## boxerman (Jul 18, 2010)

Very awesome caddy.


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Man, I'm sorry I missed that while I was up there.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 19, 2010)

Jim, hope you enjoyed your brief stay in "THE VILLE"!!! You get to do any sightseeing or make the bats game? Also how was the Galt House? Hopefully you made it to their restaurant that has the revolving floor!!


----------



## bitshird (Jul 19, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> Ken, I'm trying to talk him into going to a big car show in Memphis. It's in September. I'll let you know if he decides to. Would have to swing by and say hey. He's the V.P. of Churchill Downs and isn't sure if he can get off work for 4 days. I of course offered to take it myself:biggrin:!!
> 
> As for gas mileage, it gets like 2 gallons per mile, lol. Actually gets around 10-12 mpg. It's got a 326 in it, with a 2 barrel, but you'd never know it.



Man with a cruiser like that it doesn't have to be fast, it's just covered in Cool. If you come to Memphus, let me know, you'll come through Jackson and I'm only about 45 minute from there, some nice places to eat (food poisoning optional) we could grab a bite, Nothing like that Amish Buffet Gary took Debbie and I to but some OK food any way.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 20, 2010)

Ken, looks like I get to try the Amish buffet tomorrow. Heading down for the day to see Gary, and get some wood.


----------



## Midi (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow! Really cool car. Thanks for posting the photos.

-Midi


----------



## elody21 (Jul 23, 2010)

I LOVE it! I used to tell my kids when they were young I wanted a black mini van with flames!  My husband would not go for it.
Alice


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 24, 2010)

Alice, I just painted a mini van black. Doesn't have flames on it, but it's a low rider. I put a pic up in Casual Conversation. Boys and there toys. Some times it's great not to be married. No one to answer to when I spend tons of money on a hot rod.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 24, 2010)

Very nice looking ride.  I love it!


----------



## markgum (Jul 24, 2010)

SWEET


----------

